# 100,000 miles - what maintenance should I be doing?



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Noctilum said:


> I've had my 2012 Cruze for 6 years now and I just rolled over 100,000 miles. I've only really done oil changes and air filters for my maintenance. I'm thinking of taking it in to get tuned up but am wondering what I should be looking out for so I don't get screwed on services I don't need.
> 
> I figured I would need may be fluids flushed and hoses replaced. Maybe the timing belt and spark plugs?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


ANTIFREEZE @ 100,000 miles. I know they say like 150,000, but 3 Chevrolet master techs have said it's way better to do 100,000 miles! Make sure you check all hoses too like you said!
Sparks plugs replaced or gapped too!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Do you still have your owners manual - all of the required maintenance is listed in there. I think a few things have been changed, like the trans fluid interval. 

Have you registered your Cruze with www.My.Chevrolet.com?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!:welcome:
> 
> Do you still have your owners manual - all of the required maintenance is listed in there. I think a few things have been changed, like the trans fluid interval.
> 
> Have you registered your Cruze with www.My.Chevrolet.com?


45,000 on transmission oil I believe. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

aaron.terveen said:


> 45,000 on transmission oil I believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


https://youtu.be/C_Krgu7RlOA

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

aaron.terveen said:


> ANTIFREEZE @ 100,000 miles. I know they say like 150,000, but 3 Chevrolet master techs have said it's way better to do 100,000 miles! Make sure you check all hoses too like you said!
> Sparks plugs replaced or gapped too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


https://youtu.be/o_iAtAkSsBg

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I just checked my spark plug gaps at 70k miles.
Turns out they were all within specs, although the inner 2 needed a little tap on the head to reduce the gap spacing.
The outer 2 were fine.
I suspect it's the inner 2 cylinders running a bit hotter than the outer.

The spark plugs provided in my Cruze, looked like iridium plugs. They had a very small and thin center pin.
Not your standard pencil lead center.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

Is this a 1.8L or 1.4L turbo?


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

if you haven't done them already, the maintenance manual recommends for:
- Air filter change every 50k miles (both cabin and engine). I live in a relatively clean environment, and had a few leaves to remove from the airfilter box, and could reuse my stock air filter. Cabin air filter, just with the humidity, I changed it.
- Spark plugs. If you're still running on the stockers, get copper plugs instead. (A recommendation from the forum). If you want to be cheap, they have to be inspected, and if necessary, adjusted; then you could still use the old plugs.
- Transmission fluid
- Timing belt
- inspect EVAP

Also, if needed:
- Tires
- Brakes
- Windshieldwipers
- Engine oil.


https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...2012/chevrolet/cruze/2012 Chevrolet Cruze.pdf


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

ProDigit said:


> if you haven't done them already, the maintenance manual recommends for:
> - Air filter change every 50k miles (both cabin and engine). I live in a relatively clean environment, and had a few leaves to remove from the airfilter box, and could reuse my stock air filter. Cabin air filter, just with the humidity, I changed it.
> - Spark plugs. If you're still running on the stockers, get copper plugs instead. (A recommendation from the forum). If you want to be cheap, they have to be inspected, and if necessary, adjusted; then you could still use the old plugs.
> - Transmission fluid
> ...


Got her all done already...ty!
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Can you expand on the tranny 2x drain and fill? Is this for the 1.4T M32 6 speed transmission? Haven't seen that before.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Nescafe said:


> Can you expand on the tranny 2x drain and fill? Is this for the 1.4T M32 6 speed transmission? Haven't seen that before.


That's only necessary in an auto. This is due to fluid getting stuck in the torque converter and other internals on an automatic. Changing the fluid once only gets about half of the fluid.

On the manual, its only about 2.5 quarts of fluid and the majority of it comes out.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

On the 1.4T auto tranny, when draining, 4.5 quarts will drain out. I have drained and refilled my daughters 3 times over the 91k miles it has on it. Tranny has never given me an issue. I just put 4.5 quarts back in after I drain. There is a procedure that is a lot more in depth that is in a thread on here, but many of us just drain and put back what you drain out. IMO there is no need to go through all the steps, especially if you have owned the car since new and know no one else has touch it. I will drain it again at around 100k and fill back up again. Takes about 10 minutes and cost of tranny fluid.


----------

